# Newbie with masterbuilt electric



## Doug b (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone. have a Masterbuilt analog electric, new this week. Never used a smoker before. I did the break in yesterday, then played around with the temp to see how low it would hold. seems lowest was 175degrees. I wanted to smoke jerky and from what Ive read it should be 140-160. The model is 20070201. Can anyone help me with this?
Can you use the temp control between the lowest settings and off, as I wasn't have much luck with it. Thank you


----------



## PedroAGonzales (Nov 25, 2017)

I looked up the model and it looks as though you should be able to get as low as 100 degrees. I do not have that particular model, so I cannot confirm.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2017)

This SCR will reduce the wattage of your heating element...  Also, I think those smokers lack air flow...  Adding holes to the top of the sides and maybe a few along the bottom of the sides will add cool air to cool down the smoker...  Good smoked meats need air flow...  Use a step drill to drill a few 3/4" holes...


----------



## Doug b (Dec 10, 2017)

What is SCR?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2017)

*Silicon controlled rectifier*
A silicon controlled rectifier or semiconductor-controlled rectifier is a four-layer solid-state current-controlling device. The name "silicon controlled rectifier" is General Electric's trade name for a type of thyristor. The SCR was developed by a team of power engineers led by Gordon Hall and commercialized by Frank W. "Bill" Gutzwiller in 1957.


----------



## Doug b (Dec 12, 2017)

Masterbuilt sent me new controller, new temp gauge, and new heat element. Changed all and still shows high when on low. I changed the sticker on the control to mimic where proper temp ranges should be according to tech support.
I wonder if the little Asian girl putting the stickers on the controls is funning with us?


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

I also have a masterbuilt propane smoker and after changing the diaphram to one with a needle valve I was finally able to get it down to 225 deg.It was always running hot. 280 deg. On windy days the fire would blow out.Have fun with it.I now use smokntex electric . set it and forget it.


----------

